# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Imperial Worldmap of Arden by Schwarzkreuz

## RobA

*Map*


*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
A recent member to the Guild, Schwarzkreuz has come on strong with his first sharing..._The Imperial Worldmap of Arden_ is an extremely large effort (figuratively and literally) weighing in at a full poster sized 90x120 cm.  The elements are primarily hand drawn and scanned, then composited together or turned into brushes for use in Photoshop.  As commented in the WIP, this map is staggering!  It is so darn big, we've only provided a scaled version here, so check out the full thread for a better view!  (And if we ask nice, we might be able to get a full size map an admin could host here...)




> Hey guys,
> ...my first map ever in this digital style. I have done some textures on handdrawn stuff before, but never something in this scale... It was always a dream of mine to really bring all the maps of Arden together to form this map. I started playing RPGs more than 20 Years ago and this world was there from the first day and walked along my side for the most part of my life. In the progress I have learned a lot about patient, ok I admit it, also about frustration. I have always be a person who cant wait to finish up things, but this map sure needed its time. I am very grateful to all those excellent Map tutorials and inspirations.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## Clercon

Congratulations and well deserved! Your map is absolutely amazing.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Oh, this is realy a great Honor. I didnt imagine my first steps here would bring me such an award. Its all thanks to this wonderful community that I could do this map. Long have this lands floating in my head but now they finally took form. My thank to all Cartographersguildmembers who makes this place what it is.

----------


## Utoadpia

Very nice.

----------


## Lukc

Congratulations Schwarzkreuz and very well done!  :Smile:

----------


## sharkycharger

This is an amazingly well-crafted map.  Congratulations!!!  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Wonderful!  Congratulations.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## monks

Beautiful! Reminds me of my Grandad's Times World Map he used to have on his living room wall. He was a 100 a day man so it turned sepia coloured over the years- no bad thing in my opinion.

monks

----------


## eddypo

That is an amazing map.  Great job.

----------


## Merkenau

Beautiful map. But shouldn't it be called "Fürst*e*ntümer Xellen" rather than "Fürst*a*ntümer Xellen"?

----------


## Ramah

It's a wonderful map. Well deserved on the choice.  :Smile:

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> Beautiful map. But shouldn't it be called "Fürst*e*ntümer Xellen" rather than "Fürst*a*ntümer Xellen"?


Seems I have to do an "Absolute Edition" someday. There are also some Names missing, Riverissues, and Clonetree-Disease. But I decided to not just change them but to keep it as a document of work. Later this year if I got a decent job and time, I will rework it. I dont know if anyone would like such a thing but I have though about making an annoted Atlas with maps of all the Locations of the map/world with new regianal maps in the style of Joan Blaeu´s Atlas Maior.

----------


## Sharpe

Fantastic map!

----------


## l8knight

das ist Geil  :Smile:

----------


## Robulous

That's astounding, well done!

----------


## wally-d-feed

Well that is some awesome map

----------


## razcor

Wonderful, a great example to follow!

----------


## Kraal55

Great work  :Smile:

----------


## pipolaki

Wouah !!!
There is nothing to add : great job.

----------


## TheCreator

Completely amazing! You must have spent a lot of time on it!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Hell yes, it was feeling like an eternanity

----------


## kidfrommars

This is wonderful! Congratulations!

----------


## Brandon

Really superb! I just signed up and I am starting from 0, always wanted to be able to create amazing maps for rpg games... I think I found the place to help me do it. Really amzing map!

----------


## LaPXL8R

My, friend, I bow down to you. :Very Happy: 
I am a noob, and so I ask how much experience did you have to get to this point (cuz you're my role model :Razz: )

----------


## Brandon

I can't close my mouth... I am in awe.

----------


## linlin

Beautifull map, it has a strong personality, amazing work !

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> My, friend, I bow down to you.
> I am a noob, and so I ask how much experience did you have to get to this point (cuz you're my role model)


I did had none experience, so I started this realy from scratch. As a inspiration I found Ascansions maps here on CG

----------


## scholar

This is amazing, congratulations!!

----------


## Selca1803

Nice done! It looks absolutely amazing!

----------


## Signwave

Wow, truly inspirational.  This is so impressive!  I'm instantly a huge fan.  Great job, and congratulations!

----------


## Yorick Sofer

*Tears* Its just so beautiful!

----------


## Martynas Martin

Very nicely done! The details are absolutely amazing! It would be more amazing if he would release English version of the map, but still is one of the best works in this forum! Keep on good work!  :Wink:

----------


## aegean

Epic map - a real work of love

----------


## Zorrier

What a work...

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

One day, i will Be Mad Enough to Redo this Map in full color.

----------


## Marijn van der Ploeg

Bravo! Such wonderful detail, and feel...

----------


## Mosesofmind

Wow, this is fantastic.

----------


## Lemon

Awesome. I like the detail of this map with all those names of unknown (?, at least to me =) ) kingdoms, towns and other locations.

----------


## shanehowlett

Truly impressive. I bet it took a lot of time to do this. I am simply not that patient lol. Kudos, and congratulations on an amazing finished product.

----------


## Autumnfyr

I agree with the posts here, this map is amazing.  Makes me want to run a campaign there.

----------


## equites

Beautiful map thank you  for your job

----------


## Jarhead

This is an awesome map! You have inspired me to get busy!

----------


## galenty

Wow...I can only hope my first map is half as well done.  Excellent work!

----------


## Eliana

Love it all Excellent map.....

Éli,

----------


## stiginz

I just joined and saw this rookie attempt.  Man, you set the bar way too high for all the rest of us rookies!  That is truly a work of art.

----------


## siby

First let me say, "WOW!" That is an amazing undertaking.  I love the font type and the underlining of the names.

I'm a rookie and I haven't worked up enough courage to post my first map here.  After seeing your work I don't know how I can post my work in your shadow.  :Smile:

----------


## joão paulo

Nice color theme and contours.

----------


## Scipio

Great job! The only thing I would say is that some of the rivers are kind of counter-intuitive with respect to where lakes form and where they filter into the sea. For example, in the northwest forest region.

----------


## Soen

I love his map! 

What did you use to give the sea and the land texture?

----------


## MatthewJMimnaugh

Awesome stuff and only a few little thing here and there that could use some touch ups; you've totally inspired me to do a map in this style  :Smile:

----------


## NoelleGhoussaini

this is beautiful!

----------


## raitoringo

wonderful!! Very nice.

----------


## adrimarie

Awesome map! It's huge, my computer almost just died trying to look at it. Great work and congrats  :Very Happy:

----------


## niittaaja

looks awesome!

----------


## Planemaster

Unbelievable map ! Congratulations !

----------


## Marpheen Chann

This one is awesome!

----------


## Mordenkainen

So beautiful. I envy yours skills !!

----------


## zakhia

This is absolutely gorgeous!

----------


## lordbruthos

Muito boa essa resolução desse mapa

----------


## lordbruthos

adorei esse mapa

----------


## lordbruthos

bom mapa esse

----------


## Achius

Wonderful map, truly a great job.

Working on a similar sized map as well and this is pure inspiration.
Keep up the good work!

----------


## odin667

are you raking commissions?  I've published a novel (medieval: the book of loss, check it out on amazon.com) i have more coming i built the main pantheon of my world with CC2 and CC3 but not to the level your abilities.  If possible i'd like to go over a proposal with you.  Please let me know if you are interested.  Dallaspaskell@aol.com 

Thanks
Dallas

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> are you raking commissions?  I've published a novel (medieval: the book of loss, check it out on amazon.com) i have more coming i built the main pantheon of my world with CC2 and CC3 but not to the level your abilities.  If possible i'd like to go over a proposal with you.  Please let me know if you are interested.  Dallaspaskell@aol.com 
> 
> Thanks
> Dallas


Send you an email

----------


## Tatutoy

This is just amazing. If i had 1/10 of your photoshop knowledge i would be proud of myself.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> This is just amazing. If i had 1/10 of your photoshop knowledge i would be proud of myself.


This was my First Map here on CG, i learned a lot with the Tutorials. If you Need some Tips Show me a WIP and send a Note and i will try to help.

----------


## makoho

Congratulations, your map is filled with lovely details and adventure-inspiring geography and landmarks, in addition to a detailed and vintage drawing style! I like the dark and medieval sounding names, too.

----------


## Matthew MacNish

Wow. I'm not familiar with the world, but this map, and the art on it, are amazing.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I am thinking about setting up a website about the world. And if ever possible doing an full RPG Sourcebook about it.

----------


## vorropohaiah

> I am thinking about setting up a website about the world. And if ever possible doing an full RPG Sourcebook about it.


That's my ultimate goal with my own world too. Its a challenge, but the various steps are rewarding (ive come to really enjoy interactions between nations and their fragmentation and change over time). If you want to share any ideas or want any feedback Id love to help.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Yes its a rewarding thing to do and be able to look far into the world of your own, but a stony and harsh travel till the view is nice and all.

----------


## glowe

Stunning and inspiring

----------


## HandsomeRob

Looks nice but the rivers are completely broken. Rivers don't do what you show them doing.

----------


## pantaar

Very impressive

----------


## TristanGregory

This... this is exactly the kind of style and grandiosity that I aspire too. You, sir, are a master.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

There will be another Arden map soon.

----------


## Sings-With-Spirits

I love it. Even the "smaller" version is nicely sized.

----------


## korric

Love the style! it awsome to see what you can accomplish on the pc, while getting it to look like it was handdrawn  :Very Happy:  reminds me of my early days in rpg's  :Very Happy:  this is just much better  :Smile:

----------


## Obsidian

This map is simply awe inspiring!

----------


## gothicus

A awesome map. Can I use it as base for a story I intend to write??

----------


## GabryelFall

Very classy my man. I approve whole heartedly!

----------


## doggie_dog

My favorite map! The depth here is awesome!

----------


## Valtyr

Awesome! Looks absolutely fantastic.

----------


## Eireannach

Fabulous work, Schwarzkreuz. Ich mag deine avatar, es erinnert mich an Geographie und Atlanten.

----------


## Arthour

What an amazing map! It looks so lovely!!

----------


## Ajincess

Beautiful!! I am just getting started and this is a great inspiration to me. Thank you for posting it.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

> Beautiful!! I am just getting started and this is a great inspiration to me. Thank you for posting it.


Thank you all. 
If you liked the old Arden Map you Should look at the WIP Area of the regional Maps, i am actually remaking the Arden Map.

----------


## makaki

This map is absolutely beautiful, breathtaking and utterly perfect.
May I ask you how you learned makeing maps of this old, kind of medieval style?

----------


## Bog97th

Like I said. very cool! I'm thinking I need to work on mine some more. lol

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I will post a Link to the new Arden Maps if I finish them in teh Next time.

----------


## Auric

Oh this is such a beautiful map! This map reminds me of the Elder Scrolls Morrowind map. I love the sepia colored maps. They remind me of old globes in wooden stands.

----------


## JOFY32

THIS is so impossibly huge ! I don't think there are much more maps this detailed . You are an inspiration man .

----------


## Beehard

amazing map..I wait for another work

----------


## Cain

simply amazing  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gonzotron

Great detail on this map.

----------


## Nazaire

Impressive work. The detail is amazing.

----------


## Swixel

Beautiful! I really love this fine detailed style, it has a very technical underpinning =)

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

There will be a much more detailed Map soon

----------


## VonShreddy

Wow did you ever leave your heart on the stage with this one! So ridiculously detailed! Can't wait to see the encore!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Hopefully i will progress on the new map soon.

----------


## Quenten

What a map! I am so impressed. Quenten

----------


## CrimsonZanian

Congratulations. I really love the detail in this.

----------


## Mr.AppleSource

Great looking map. Extremely impressed

----------


## Vobland

im just 8(___________)

great one!!!

----------

